# Hole in Aluminum Siding - how to treat...?



## mikeseelig (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi All - I have a softball sized hole in the aluminum siding/capping on the back side of my house. I think it was caused by wasps/bees building a hive inside. There is no bee activity flying in or out so I think whatever hive was inside is gone. I went in to our attic to get as good a look as possible and did see remnants of old beehives. I poked at the wood to see if there was damage and everything seemed firm. I don’t think it is a squirrel as we hear no movement in the raptors which I would think we would if we had one living inside our attic. So, I have the rolling questions...
1. Are bees/wasps able to create this type of hole?
2. Am I safe in assuming they are gone due to no bee activity?
3. Should I spray an aerosol bee killer inside to be certain I wipe out whatever was inside?
4. Anything else I should do or be thinking about before we get the siding holes repaired?

Thanks very much.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That is vinyl.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd be very surprised if bees did that.
My first guess would be a squirrel, second a raccoon.


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

I would be VERY surprised if bees did that , if it was bees I'd be very careful . I would also do a very good inspection of the attic space to look for ANY signs of other intruders . I really think it is a squirrel or other rodent that did that . But to your question yes I would spray that area from outside and inside to eliminate any remaining bees . I would get that repaired quickly before any other of mother natures pests find the opening .


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

If you cover it with something simple like paper and tape any larger critter will tear right through and then you know they are active. if active you will want to eliminate them as just repairing the hole will only result in another hole.

Had a large gray squirrel I blocked out and boy did he get mad. Ended up trying to tear through 3 areas in the soffit before he gave up.

Bud


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

Most likely an animal did that, but yes bees could have also gotten in there and built a nest after the fact.


----------

